# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Idées Noires de Franquin

## kilfou

Aujourd'hui, un INDISPENSABLE de la bande dessinée. Si vous vous targuez d'être un amateur du Neuvième Art et que vous n'avez pas lu cet album, je vous oblige à utiliser le correcteur orthographique Half© et croyez moi, le résultat ne sera pas beau à voir, comme cette news qui change de taille de police en plein milieu après que j'ai utilisé l'outil News Half©.

Pour beaucoup, Franquin, c'est les aventures de Spirou et Fantasio (d'ailleurs vous pouvez vous ruer sur les intégrales sorties chez Dupuis récemment, elles sont magnifiques et accompagnées de documents exclusifs) et Gaston Lagaffe.

Mais ce serait occulter le côté sombre de Franquin, sa misanthropie, son cynisme et sa cruauté.
Car non, tout n'était pas rose dans sa vie de star de la BD (il était sujet à la dépression) mais il a réussi à en tirer deux albums exceptionnels aujourd'hui réunis en un seul disponible chez Fluide Glacial.

Tout le monde en prend pour son grade (surtout les puissants) : militaires, grands industriels, politiques se prennent de méchants taquets derrière les oreilles pour le plus grand bonheur du lecteur. 

Je ne vais pas m'appesantir longtemps sur le trait magnifique du Maître, je ne veux même pas entendre une critique sur le dessin « gros-nez » de Franquin qui accentue le décalage avec son noir propos.

Bref, LISEZ LE.

Chez Fluide Glacial, une dizaine d'euros.


Voir la news (2 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Seboss

Les éditeurs HTML WYSIWYG, c'est le mal.
Sinon pour rester dans le sujet, je vais me précipiter sur cet intégral.
Les idées noires de Franquin, c'est mythique. Les Rubrique-à-brac aussi d'ailleurs.

----------


## Miniwaz

J'ai lu cet album. Excellant, vraiment. :;):

----------


## BigDams

+1, BD culte. Ceux qui ne l'auraient pas déjà lu devraient se pisser dessus, pour peu qu'ils apprécient l'humour au vitriol. Au passage, ils méritent la mort (cf. La guillotine lol)

----------


## aloxbollox

En effet Franquin était bien maboule et cet album est imparable, achetez le ou lisez dans le carrefour (de toute façons le maître est mort alors...).

Le fusil Pandan est assez bien pensé et l'espèce de jeu de survie (si mon cerveau malade ne me joue pas de tours c'est keke chose dans le genre) est chouette prop/net.

A voté.

----------


## Super_maçon

Incontournable  :;):

----------


## Pyroh

Il m'avait parié qu'il mourrait pendu et noyé dans un accident de voiture, je l'avais pas cru...

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Je les ai et ils sont merveilleux, vraiment cyniques.

Par contre pourquoi le tag de cette news est [jeux video] ?

----------


## Flappie

Je n'ai pas encore mis la main sur cet album, mais j'ai déjà eu l'occasion de lire quelques planches reproduites par ci, par là... Et j'adore.

Pendant qu'on parle de Franquin, à Noël dernier, j'ai acheté le Siné Hebdo n°17 pour voir de quoi l'hebdo était fait, et j'y ai trouvé une belle surprise ! En page 11, le dessinateur Loup a publié des croquis coquins que Franquin lui avait laissé. On y découvre les ébats érotiques de Gaston et M'zelle Jeanne  :;):

----------


## kilfou

J'ai demandé à Half de corriger ça aussi... ::|: 

Mais bon, spa grave. ::): 

Edit : pour les croquis coquins, je les ai vus aussi  ::rolleyes:: 

La censure Dupuis frappait fort à l'époque.

J'aimerais trop voir ce que pourrait faire Franquin de nos jours.  :Emo:

----------


## Reizz

"tout homme qui en tuera un autre sera exécuté !"
*tchok* *tchok* *tchok* ....

Une bande dessinée culte que j'ai usée sur mes genoux à la bibliothèque du lycée ! Même les idées antimilitaristes de l'auteur passent super bien car il a du talent pour faire ressortir le cynisme.

(Malgré les derniers Gaston pas très rigolos à cause justement de cette antimilitarisme, écologie, chasse au parcmètre assez envahissants.)

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Ce livre est une perle noire.

----------


## Reizz

Petite question : Si je me souviens bien c'était en deux volumes ça. C'est toujours le cas ?

----------


## albany

Comme marqué dans la news, ce livre regroupe les deux tomes précédemment parus. A acheter d'urgence si vous ne les avez déjà.

----------


## STooB

:Bave:  le meilleur du monde (après couly bien sûr).

----------


## Yo-gourt

Rhaaaaaaaaaa  Lovely!!!!
Voilà la BD qui me manquait. Je dois en avoir un volume en poche, mais l'intégrale!!! Arg merci CPC! Je cours l'acheter!

----------


## Arcanum-XIII

10€ ? Idée noire ? Tout de suite !

----------


## Silver

Je l'ai dans ma collec' !

D'ailleurs dans un des derniers Gaston Lagaffe (le 19 il me semble) il y avait des planches spéciales dont une pour une campagne contre la torture et la peine de mort qui est dessinée de la même manière que les idées noires, mais avec Lagaffe comme personnage torturé et mis à mort. Bien sombre celle-ci aussi.

----------


## Icha

De la même époque, publié lui aussi dans les premiers fluide, je conseille l'intégrale de Paracuellos, de Carlos Giménez...

----------


## Syntaxerror

Je capte pas trop, j'ai une BD avec la même couverture et le même titre "Idées noires, l'intégrale" que j'ai achetée il y a bien une dizaine d'années (dépot légal : mai 2001 aux éditions fluide glacial). Celle dont parle la news est une réédition ou l'ancienne n'était pas une vraie intégrale? 

Sinon, c'est effectivement un must have, une critique au vitriol du cynisme et de l'absurdité du monde dans lequel on vit. Et c'est drôle, bien sûr.

----------


## padow

Une bd excellente!


Moi quand je l'ai lu ça m'a fait penser à Faces de rat ::happy2::

----------


## kilfou

> Je capte pas trop, j'ai une BD avec la même couverture et le même titre "Idées noires, l'intégrale" que j'ai achetée il y a bien une dizaine d'années (dépot légal : mai 2001 aux éditions fluide glacial). Celle dont parle la news est une réédition ou l'ancienne n'était pas une vraie intégrale? 
> 
> Sinon, c'est effectivement un must have, une critique au vitriol du cynisme et de l'absurdité du monde dans lequel on vit. Et c'est drôle, bien sûr.


Non c'est bon, t'as l'intégrale.

C'est pas une sortie récente, je suis pas trop l'actualité dans Canard BD.  :;):

----------


## Gwl-Victor

C'est clairement un album incontournable.

Dans le même style (mais moins puissant) on peut citer SERRE , Humour noir et hommes en blanc, l'automobile , le sport, etc... (edition Glenat)

Mais courez acheter L'intégrale des DingoDossiers !

Pour passer de bon moment de joie et gaité auprès du feu (si vous avez une cheminé ...)

Victor

----------


## Boitameuh

Incontournable en effet. Le strip avec la tondeuse  ::wub::

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

Serre ca se lit mais ca se relit pas , enfin ce n'est que mon opinion.


"les idées noires" je connais bien, c'est excellent!

----------


## Buddy_Christ

Pour ceux qui veulent compléter leur collection de Franquin : 

Ce type avait une fauve d'imagination, qui fait cruellement défaut à une tripotée de dessinateurs "nouvelle vague"  ::wub::

----------


## znokiss

Mes goûts de chiotte : 



Franchement, avec ça, les pauses toilettes deviennent de grand moments.

----------


## Brolock

Ca m'a donné envie cette connerie  ::(:

----------


## John Kay

Ouh les Idées Noires.
J'ai toujours trouvé les classements idiots, mais ce bouquin a sa place dans le top 3 des meilleures BD de l'univers intersidéral.  :Bave:

----------


## Warzlouf

Une BD fabuleuse : méchante, elle tape là où ça fait mal sans être lourd ou pseudo-rebelle.

----------


## derito

C'est bien dedans que "toute personne en aillant tué une autre doit être guillotinée" ?

----------


## Sylvestre

Ahhh les généraux jouant à la pétanque avec des grenades dégoupillées, la terre faisant office de cochonnet... Aussi génial que glaçant. Les planches originales étaient visibles à l'expo franquin de la vilette il y a 3-4 ans.

----------


## tb-51

Une œuvre majeur de Franquin, pour moi, l'une des plus aboutie.

----------


## ERISS

Ahhh, le Trombone Illustré, vieux supplément de Spirou, "Mythique pour avoir abrité les premières "idées noires" !"
http://www.toutspirou.fr/LeTrombone/Letrombone.htm
Snif, le journal de Spirou je m'en foutais un peu, je détachais le Trombone au milieu.
J'avais 8 ans!!?!
http://membres.lycos.fr/bdstory/index.htm
http://www.franquin.com/presse/trombone_presse.php

----------


## Paoh

Je l'ai commandé de Singapour l'année dernière pour l'offrir a un anniversaire : in-dis-pen-sable.

----------


## Phileas

...

----------


## Phileas

> Je l'ai commandé de Singapour l'année dernière pour l'offrir a un anniversaire : in-dis-pen-sable.


Tiens ça m'étonnait de pas te voir réagir plus tôt  ::P: 

Idées noires file souvent le frisson du rire glacial limite jaunatre. Un must ! Les dessins sont supers fins, les ambiances bien moites et poisseuses.

Au passage, dans un excellent opus d'Achille Talon "le monstre de l'étang Tacule" (Greg ed Dupuis), le dessinateur (Heliacin Frusquin) qui voit des petits mobs partout c'est Franquin. Grand pote a Greg.

----------


## stadja

Je lis ça au moins deux fois par an depuis que j'ai 10 ans...
C'est plus que bien.
C'est incroyable.

L'oeil etait sur le plafond et regardait Franquin.

----------


## Sig le Troll

C'est un "must have". ^^

----------


## psikobare

Le gag le plus effrayant, et il en était conscient, restant celui ou le personnage apprends fortuitement ce que ses amis disent de lui une fois partis

Must have definitely

"surtout, ne pas péter"

----------


## Darkfire8

Ca fait un bail cette BD mais je ne pense pas qu'elle est pris trop de rides!
Je l'ai lu quand j'avais 8 ans.. J'en ai maintenant 21  ::): 

---------- Post ajouté à 10h35 ----------




> C'est bien dedans que "toute personne en aillant tué une autre doit être guillotinée" ?


Oui.

----------


## znokiss

> L'oeil etait sur le plafond et regardait Franquin.


C'est : "l'oeil était sur la page, et regardait Franquin", de Victor Hugotlib, un très joli hommage au dos du premier tome...

----------


## stadja

Ah c'est juste, c'etait du fond de ma mémoire...
Merki :kikoolol:

----------


## ryohji

Superbe ouvrage, indispensable et sans nulle doute une des pierre angulaire de la bédé européenne. J'avais eu la chance de voir les planches originales durant une expo au musée de la Bédé de Bruxelle en 1996, je crois. Et déjà tout jeune, ça m'avait marqué durablment!

----------


## Murne

Oui, si Franquin s'était déjà posé en maitre de l'humour, c'est avec les Idées Noires qu'il a dessiné son chef d'œuvre. Un album spécial, un humour plus noir que noir et carrément ultime.

Pour ceux qui veulent voir quelques planches, il y a des extraits ici (pour chacun des trois albums).

----------


## Tromzy

On m'a parlé de cet album,  étant fan de Gaston Lagaffe et de l'humour noir, je souhaite l'acheter, vous pensez qu'il est trouvable facilement aux rayons BD des grandes surfaces ?

----------


## kilfou

En grandes surfaces, je pense pas mais dans toute bonne librairie, devrait pas y avoir de soucis.

----------


## Tromzy

> En grandes surfaces, je pense pas mais dans toute bonne librairie, devrait pas y avoir de soucis.


"Toute bonne librairie" est un concept qui n'existe pas hors de Paris intra-muros en banlieue. :troll:

----------


## kilfou

Pff... ::|: 

Donnez à manger à un chien, il vous chie dans la main.  ::(: 

Va faire un tour à la Fnac alors.

----------


## znokiss

Pffff... La fnouc, quoi...
Pourquoi pas à une station Shell, tant qu'on y est ?

----------


## Darkmoon Soleyfir

J'ai acheté mon édition à la Fnac il y'a un mois et il y'en avait une grosse pile bien mise en évidence avec des trucs genre "Indispensable". Donc ouais.

----------


## InkizitoR

> Serre ca se lit mais ca se relit pas , enfin ce n'est que mon opinion.
> 
> 
> "les idées noires" je connais bien, c'est excellent!


En même temps Serre ça se regarde juste... Par contre il a fait une tripotée de BD d'humour noires, dont certaines pas mal du tout quand même.

Enfin Franquin reste le maître de l'humour noire, y a pas photos.

A quand une chronique sur Reiser puisque vous ressassez les classiques?

----------


## Septa

> En même temps Serre ça se regarde juste... Par contre il a fait une tripotée de BD d'humour noires, dont certaines pas mal du tout quand même.


Il a fait des bds Serre ? Pas que des illustrations humoristique ?
Ca donne quoi ?




> Enfin Franquin reste le maître de l'humour noire, y a pas photos.


Bha le maitre je sais pas. Il a fait qu'un seul album purement dans le genre. 
Mais bon quel album. ::wub::

----------

